# Desktop Icon Keeps On Moving



## techguy31 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi, 
So I have a minor problem.  I have my computer connected to a receiver and then to a tv.  The problem I am facing is that everytime I arrange the desktop icons; the next time I turn my computer back on it just gets messed up.  Why is this?  Does this happen to you when you connect it via receiver to tv?  This only happens when I connect it this way.  I don't have this problem when I am connecting straight from pc to tv.

Thanks.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 2, 2011)

try to lock it
right click on desktop and you gonna find lock icon ( i forgot the exact name) just search it and activate auto arrange icon
for some reason it happens  like you run different resolution


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 2, 2011)

windows is probably forgetting your arrangement.

also make sure auto arrange is unchecked from right click->view.
does your TV work in a different resolution? then that might be the case.


----------



## techguy31 (Oct 2, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> windows is probably forgetting your arrangement.
> 
> also make sure auto arrange is unchecked from right click->view.
> does your TV work in a different resolution? then that might be the case.



Yeah my tv does work in a different resolution, but I want the full 1080p so I don't want to change the resolution.  But thanks for the help though.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 2, 2011)

techguy31 said:


> Yeah my tv does work in a different resolution, but I want the full 1080p so I don't want to change the resolution.  But thanks for the help though.



i think that is your problem. it changes resolutions.


----------



## techguy31 (Oct 2, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> i think that is your problem. it changes resolutions.



Does this happen to you?


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 2, 2011)

techguy31 said:


> Does this happen to you?



no. i dont have a tv woth my monitor. its an OLD CRT. but this happens when i change resolutions.


do one thing. arrange your icons and shut down your PC. dont use TV. boot back into windows.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi, I have the perfect solution for you. If you don't want your icons to run amok, nail those bastErds down!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 2, 2011)

its changing because you changed resolution. windows only seems to remember icon setup for the default resolution of your primary monitor.


----------



## qubit (Oct 2, 2011)

Mussels said:


> its changing because you changed resolution. windows only seems to remember icon setup for the default resolution of your primary monitor.



Damn, you got in first.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 2, 2011)

qubit said:


> Damn, you got in first.



no i did. everyone forgot me ??


----------



## techguy31 (Oct 3, 2011)

I see.  I was using a 23" monitor before and the highest resolution was below 1080p so I guess windows remembers that monitors resolution right?  I have tried de.das.dude suggestion, but everytime I turn off the computer after arranging the icons it goes back to misarranging the icons.


----------



## qubit (Oct 3, 2011)

techguy31 said:


> I see.  I was using a 23" monitor before and the highest resolution was below 1080p so I guess windows remembers that monitors resolution right?  I have tried de.das.dude suggestion, but everytime I turn off the computer after arranging the icons it goes back to misarranging the icons.



That's because your resolution is changing each time. To test, try setting to 1024x768, arrange a couple of icons and then restart the PC. As long as the resolution after startup is still 1024x768, then the icons won't move. Trust me.


----------



## techguy31 (Oct 3, 2011)

qubit said:


> That's because your resolution is changing each time. To test, try setting to 1024x768, arrange a couple of icons and then restart the PC. As long as the resolution after startup is still 1024x768, then the icons won't move. Trust me.



How do I stop it from changing and still get 1920x1080?


----------



## qubit (Oct 3, 2011)

techguy31 said:


> How do I stop it from changing and still get 1920x1080?



You can't. If one monitor is less than that the icons will always change. That's why I said to test with that low resolution, as any monitor can accomodate that.


----------



## techguy31 (Oct 3, 2011)

I have changed the resolution, but when I restart the computer it rearranges still.  I think the receiver is confusing the video card.


----------



## qubit (Oct 3, 2011)

That's because the resolution on the restart is different to what it was before.


----------



## techguy31 (Oct 3, 2011)

qubit said:


> That's because the resolution on the restart is different to what it was before.



But I restarted three times with the 1028x768 ratio.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 3, 2011)

find out what the resolution is when you are using the TV. use that resolution on your desktop.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 3, 2011)

Try this:DesktopOK

Quote from website:


> Save and restore the positions of icons. DesktopOK is a small but effective solution for user that have to change the screen resolution often. DesktopOK does not have to be installed and can be executed easily from the desktop


----------

